# 殷勤頻致語



## 82riceballs

Hi all,

I'm having a bit of trouble understanding this phrase. It's from the song 何日君再來:

停唱陽關疊
重擎白玉杯
*慇勤頻致語*
牢牢撫君懷

I found an explanation for the last two lines: 
情意深厚的頻繁敘說只想牢牢的牽住君的心。
Is this right though?

I guess I'm most confused about what 頻 is doing there. Is it really just acting as an adverb/adjective: 頻繁?

Any help is appreciated- Thanks!!

[Disclaimer: I am not using Chinese songs to learn to speak Chinese. I like listening to Chinese music and want to know what the lyrics mean to native speakers]


----------



## SimonTsai

82riceballs said:


> I guess I'm most confused about what 頻 is doing there. Is it really just acting as an adverb/adjective: 頻繁?


Yes.


82riceballs said:


> 慇勤頻致語


離別之際，依依不捨地不停訴說叮嚀、祝福的話語。


82riceballs said:


> 牢牢撫君懷


將你牢牢擁入懷裡，輕撫著你。


----------



## Skatinginbc

82riceballs said:


> 慇勤頻致語


慇勤 = 情意懇切
頻 = 頻繁地 (adverb)
致 = 傳達
語 = 問候的話語


SimonTsai said:


> 將你牢牢擁入懷裡，輕撫著你。


是牢牢撫(= 握住)君懷(= 你的心), 還是輕輕撫(= 愛撫)君懷(= 你的胸肉)?
《孟子．梁惠王下》撫(= 握, 持)劍疾視


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 《孟子．梁惠王下》撫 (= 握, 持) 劍疾視


原發問者所引歌詞近乎文言：你引古典解釋也許正確。

只是依你的理解，亦即「牢牢牽住你的心」，我以為歌者與其所送別之人可能為愛侶。單就所引詞句，我以為：歌中之情境為中國古代文友 (如白居易以及元稹) 相送。


Skatinginbc said:


> 輕撫 = 愛撫


「愛撫」雖不必然等於「前戲 (foreplay)」，但當代常有其意味。

若無此意，則輕撫常隱含愛撫。輕，對我而言，有溫柔之感。


Skatinginbc said:


> 君懷 = 你的胸肉


我不確定「懷」字在具體意義上是否只能指涉女人之雙乳或男人之胸膛；通常如此，但是否必然如此？

在 #2，「輕撫著你」意謂「輕撫你的背部」，尤指上背，亦即肩胛骨與其間之部位。






（若歌者與其所送別之人為愛侶，則你的理解高度可能正確。）


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you both. as always, your explanations beat the rest of the internet


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> 我以為歌者與其所送別之人可能為愛侶。


情境是相送嗎? 可. 但也可不是, 譬如:
停唱陽關疊: 別再因分手而傷心了 (晏幾道《臨江仙》陽關疊裡離聲)
重擎白玉杯: 該再接納一個女朋友了 (歐陽修《浣溪沙》紅粉佳人白玉杯)
慇勤頻致語: 在你傷心時我頻頻問候
牢牢撫君懷: 就想牢牢握住你的心

"撫"是雙關. "慇勤頻致語"就是一種"撫"(i.e., 撫慰的撫)


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> 情境是相送嗎? 可. 但也可不是, 譬如:
> 停唱陽關疊: 別再因分手而傷心了 (晏幾道《臨江仙》陽關疊裡離聲)
> 重擎白玉杯: 該再接納一個女朋友了 (歐陽修《浣溪沙》紅粉佳人白玉杯)
> 慇勤頻致語: 在你傷心時我頻頻問候
> 牢牢撫君懷: 就想牢牢握住你的心
> 
> "撫"是雙關. "慇勤頻致語"就是一種"撫"(i.e., 撫慰的撫)


我可能難以想像其他的語境。

「陽關疊」，即陽關三疊，中國古曲也。王維詩：「西出陽關無故人」；中國古人時常於陽關相送。
「白玉杯」，就我的理解，純粹指以白玉製成的酒杯，或杯身潔白如玉。

你有你的詮釋，我有我的看法；歌詞究竟何意可能只有撰詞者清楚。原發問者只希望瞭解歌詞在以普通話為母語的人心中所創造的畫面。

（中國有數十族群，有數十語言，是以我以為以「中文」指稱我們現在所用語言略失尊重，「普通話」較恰當。雖鮮有人在意，我也常出於習慣，稱之「中文」，但我正努力改變。）


----------



## NewAmerica

解读应该立足于歌词总背景，那是真正的情境。
此歌曾被国共两党同禁三十年。

歌词全文：

好花不常開 好景不常在
愁堆解笑眉 淚灑相思帶
今宵離別後 何日君再來
喝完了這杯 請進點小菜
人生難得幾回醉 不歡更何待
(來來來 喝完這杯再說吧)
今宵離別後 何日君再來

曉露濕中院 沉香飄户外
寒鴉依樹棲 明月照高台
今宵離別後 何日君再來
喝完了這杯 請進點小菜
人生難得幾回醉 不歡更何待
(來來來 喝完這杯再說吧)
今宵離別後 何日君再來

玉漏頻相催 良辰去不回
一刻千金價 痛飲莫徘徊
 今宵離別後 何日君再來
喝完了這杯 請進點小菜
人生難得幾回醉 不歡更何待
(來來來 喝完這杯再說吧)
今宵離別後 何日君再來

停唱陽關叠 重擎白玉杯
慇勤頻致語 牢牢撫君懷
今宵離別後 何日君再來
喝完了這杯 請進點小菜
人生難得幾回醉 不歡更何待
(嘿 最後一杯 乾了吧)
今宵離別後 何日君再來


出处：维基百科


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

纯粹从诗歌角度，白玉杯就是杯子，属于古人常用的修辞手法。如琴称玉琴，其实还是琴，只是一种美称罢了。

抚怀就是慰怀。没什么太多其他含义啊……


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 情境是相送嗎? 可. 但也可不是, 譬如:


沒讀全文, 故有此問.  我只是說，從提供的有限歌詞中, 我無法斷定。可能是相送, 但沒法排除其他可能性, 譬如...


NewAmerica said:


> 停唱陽關叠 重擎白玉杯
> 慇勤頻致語 牢牢撫君懷
> 今宵離別後 何日君再來


加上"今宵離別後", 語境就清楚多了.


82riceballs said:


> 牢牢的牽住君的心。





Skatinginbc said:


> 牢牢撫(= 握住)君懷(= 你的心)..."撫"是雙關. "慇勤頻致語"就是一種"撫"(i.e., 撫慰的撫)





retrogradedwithwind said:


> 抚怀就是慰怀。


讀完全文, 仍覺得是雙關.

全文在我眼裡, 像是描述情婦的心聲 (cf. 鄭愁予《情婦》; 君是季節，或候鳥的來臨, 因他不是常常回家的那種人). "人生幾回醉, 不歡更何待, 一刻千金價, 何日君再來"--情婦心態.


----------



## NewAmerica

只看“停唱陽關叠 重擎白玉杯”两句，还真有高士雅客的风范。然后再看下去，“喝完了這杯 請進點小菜”，立刻马脚毕露，给人俗不可耐的感觉。这个情境好象是光脚老粗当上了司令，会客时先憋着劲儿装斯文，憋不住了就原形毕露，俚语粗口不绝于耳。这种雅俗相混描述方法正是翻译的关键所在：原歌文化底蕴非常有限，无深度可言。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 只看“停唱陽關叠 重擎白玉杯”两句，还真有高士雅客的风范。然后再看下去，“喝完了這杯 請進點小菜”，立刻马脚毕露


風格的確差距過甚.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 全文在我眼裡, 像是描述情婦的心聲 (cf. 鄭愁予《情婦》; 君是季節，或候鳥的來臨, 因他不是常常回家的那種人). "人生幾回醉, 不歡更何待, 一刻千金價, 何日君再來"--情婦心態.




想太多……


----------



## SuperXW

上句想太多的明明是Skating，為什麼會變成我的名字……


----------



## Skatinginbc

信不信由你，我描述的是個人最直接、最直覺的反應, 明明連想都沒想. 「想太多」明明與事實不符.


----------

